# "Notes" on latest Kindle Fire OS



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

"Notes" don't seem to available on latest Kindle Fire OS, unless I'm doing something wrong...

it seems operational on older 6" Kindle Fire with older OS with Carousel, but, on Fire 7" with newest OS it's not on upper right next to Bookmarks and XRay...


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It is a little 'notebook' icon to the right of Aa when you bring up reading options. It has Export Notebook feature now.


----------

